# Passenger seat back won't adjust



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not sure about the seat but the only trunk release is on the key fob. However, maybe it changed for 2014, cause I have a 2012. Can anybody else confirm this for him?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just making sure, are you pulling the correct lever on the side of the seat? There are two, the easier one to reach is to raise and lower the seat, you can pull or push this lever.


----------



## Barber1570 (Apr 3, 2014)

Space, I have no idea what you are talking about. There is only one lever on the side near the door.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Go look again, there are two levers on the side of the seat, one on the seat back(you have to reach back from the seating position), and another on the lower side of the seat.


The easier to reach lower one is to raise and lower the seat, the harder to reach one back farther is to change the seatback angle.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I'm not sure about the seat but the only trunk release is on the key fob. However, maybe it changed for 2014, cause I have a 2012. Can anybody else confirm this for him?


There's not a trunk release button on the inside but there's one right above your rear license plate.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I did find this video that shows the manual adjustments on the seat(drivers without power), unfortunately this is a 2011 seat that has 3 manual adjustments. All 2012+ manual seats only have the rear two leavers.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it 2014 already? 2012 has two side levers, wife always gets confused, the front one is a hand pump for raising or lowering the seat. Back angle adjustment is practically invisible but right in the corner. So is the 2014 different?

Switch for the trunk release is hidden above the license plate, only took me a year to find this. No interior switches, but with the remote in hand, hit that twice now. From the interior, have to drop the rear seat backs and find a green handle to manually open it. But not much good if your trunk is loaded.

After you drive one of these for a couple of years, you get use to it, then everything normal seems strange. Like having to use a key to open a trunk.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Just went through this also with ours, the lever for seat back is kind of hidden with seat belt, but is there.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

> Raising and lowing of the seat is only on the driver side. the one on the passenger side should only one to adjust the back.


Ha, not on our 2012 2LT, passenger seat does everything the driver's power seat does, forward back, up and down, and tilt. But only manually. Made darn sure our Cruze had this feature before we purchased it.

When my wife first got into our new Cruze, she said its terrible, seat was on the floor and tilted forward. Said, wait until we got home and will adjust it. Was snowed at first, but then cheated and read the owners manual. She is very happy now, and with electrically heated seats, even after a long ride, says I don't want to leave it.

Could also cheat and read the owner's manual, sure had to read that part about pairing my cell phone, twice. But in the seat section, you may not have all these options.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

the Release handle for the seat back as seen in the video is super far back and often hidden partially by the seatbelt.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm guessing he found the hidden leaver then lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Barber1570 said:


> I have a new 2014 Cruze and I'm having problems with my manual passenger front seat. It seems the seat back is stuck in one position. When I lift the lever on the side, the seat refuses to move. It will slide forward and back easily, but the seat back will not change it's angel. Other than taking it into the dealer, is there anything else I can do? PLUS, is there a trunk release inside the cabin?
> 
> Thank you


Hey Barber1570,

I took a look into your owner's manual and found some information on the seat adjustment. This may help your concern but if not, feel free to PM me.

To adjust a manual seat:
1. Pull the handle at the front of the seat.
2. Slide the seat to the desired position and release the handle.
3. Try to move the seat back and forth to be sure it is locked in place.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> Raising and lowing of the seat is only on the driver side. the one on the passenger side should only one to adjust the back.





NickD said:


> Ha, not on our 2012 2LT, passenger seat does everything the driver's power seat does, forward back, up and down, and tilt. But only manually. Made darn sure our Cruze had this feature before we purchased it.




My 1LT with power drivers seat is the same way, it has the raise/lowering as shown in the video on the passenger seat. Is this another weight savings thing of the ECO manual? I suspect so, every little thing adds up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On the Cruze those seats go way back, just like on a Cessna 172. Some guy decided to adjust his seat while taking off with three passengers aboard. Went so far back lost control of his aircraft plus affecting the weight and balance, plane stalled and crashed killing all four aboard.

His family sued Cessna for seven million dollars and won. Because Cessna did not have a label on the instrument panel stating "DO NOT ADJUST SEAT WHILE FLYING". In another respect, could put a thousand labels on the IP for other warnings.

The Cruze is the same way with a manual seat, like driving up a hill or even on level ground as the seat goes downhill once the catch is released. And a driver could lose control of the vehicle and likewise get killed. Maybe they should put a label on the dash as well, plus another, do not drive cross handed, you may be killed by your own fist if the air bag goes off. 

Power seat does not have this problem.


----------



## Barber1570 (Apr 3, 2014)

GOT IT! The video really helped. I was pulling the WRONG lever!

Thank you all so much.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Also takes awhile to learn how to adjust your rear view mirror without hitting that OnStar button. Learned how to do this, but don't quite have the hang to flip that night dimmer lever without hitting it. Just natural, least for me to put my thumb on that blue button to counter the force of my index finger.


----------



## josephz2va (Jul 9, 2016)

Since the original link is 'Private', I posted my demo of where the recliner switch is.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC2DLPzJFI0


----------



## dawnwr30 (Nov 18, 2020)

spacedout said:


> Go look again, there are two levers on the side of the seat, one on the seat back(you have to reach back from the seating position), and another on the lower side of the seat.
> 
> 
> The easier to reach lower one is to raise and lower the seat, the harder to reach one back farther is to change the seatback angle.


oh your comments saved my life I could not understand how to adjust the seat either I've borrowed my friend's car and he sits so so close with it straight up and my back was breaking and I could only see the one lever and I'm like what the hell out of you fix this **** seat rest. And I kept thinking there has to be another lever but I couldn't figure out where it was. so I looked it up found your comment and seen you said it's more towards the back and that's when I noticed it that's really hard to even tell that it's a lever. Thank God for your comment cuz my back was about to break in half LOL


----------

